# DROP THE MIC! I don't support George Floyd



## mugzy (Jun 5, 2020)

For those of you who haven't seen this video. It has been posted in another thread however I thought it worth its own Thread.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2020)

for me its not about supporting him its more about being against tyrants

to be honest it looked like a set hit made to be caught on camera to start the race riots


----------



## mugzy (Jun 5, 2020)

2,000 people protesting in my city today. Its annoying the hell out of me and the video speaks volumes. The cop was on a power trip and deserves what he gets however George Floyd is no hero and I don't believe his death to be racially motivated. This cop would have treated anybody that way and was a bad egg.

Everybody is free to have their own opinion. This one is mine.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

I really do not think any of us here are looking at him as a hero at all but he did not deserve to die in that way.


I agree with Bundy in my beliefs that this was done intentionally the Hilary trial the upcoming election every one found out Corona is BS. If Clinton got people wacked before this is not far fetched. 

I understand where she is coming from so far in the 5 min I listened to and agree do not praise him but all the past incidences have led up to this. I need the riots to stop as well my bonus check from last month is barely cover my mortgage and 1 car and I have a 25% salary deduction I need the transportation industry to get going again asap.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 5, 2020)

We have protests in my area every damn day by the hundreds. Whatever they their right to be there and protest. National guard been around too. There is also a group of us that are just waiting for some antifa fuks or vandals  to show and try something.  They'll wish they never did. So far, all is peaceful. I love Candace Owens. Hoping she'll run for office. Wish she would


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 5, 2020)

good on this woman she nails it on every level right here.
the ignorant won't give this video a chance, neither will the media.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2020)

most blacks hate other blacks that speak what shes saying..I listen to this guy named hassan campbell he tells it like it is


----------



## Deadhead (Jun 5, 2020)

She has a point


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 6, 2020)

Why do they not care about black on black murder?


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 6, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Why do they not care about black on black murder?



Because it doesn't fit the narrative of the agenda to divide America.  Look at the stats.  They do not support the assertion that blacks are singled out as a race by the cops.  In 2019 1004 people shot dead by police.  Of these, 223 were black, the rest white or "other".  But you say, blacks only represent 14% of the population.  Ok, and the US Dept of Justice violent crime stats for 2008-2018 have blacks committing 52% of the homicides and whites 45%. Blacks also committed 60% of the robberies.  So 14% of the population is committing over half of the murders and robberies, yet you're 3 times more likely to be shot dead by police if you are NOT black.

A blue on human problem, ok.  Blue on black, no.

Yet this is used because race is an emotional and divisive issue.  Divide and conquer.  Socialism 101.  A bigger agenda.

I'm not saying racism doesn't exist.  We are all human and as such have prejudices. That won't go away completely.  But this ain't it.  The facts don't support it as it's being presented.


----------



## Blacktail (Jun 6, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Because it doesn't fit the narrative of the agenda to divide America.  Look at the stats.  They do not support the assertion that blacks are singled out as a race by the cops.  In 2019 1004 people shot dead by police.  Of these, 223 were black, the rest white or "other".  But you say, blacks only represent 14% of the population.  Ok, and the US Dept of Justice violent crime stats for 2008-2018 have blacks committing 52% of the homicides and whites 45%. Blacks also committed 60% of the robberies.  So 14% of the population is committing over half of the murders and robberies, yet you're 3 times more likely to be shot dead by police if you are NOT black.
> 
> A blue on human problem, ok.  Blue on black, no.
> 
> ...



1000% accurate! Well said.


----------



## Beserker (Jun 6, 2020)

I didn’t watch the video, didn’t need to. Candace Owens is legit.  I hope she can talk some sense into her generation..


----------



## mugzy (Jun 6, 2020)

I cleaned up the thread, if DOOM continues to troll this post he will get a temp ban.


----------



## CJ (Jun 6, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Because it doesn't fit the narrative of the agenda to divide America.  Look at the stats.  They do not support the assertion that blacks are singled out as a race by the cops.  In 2019 1004 people shot dead by police.  Of these, 223 were black, the rest white or "other".  But you say, blacks only represent 14% of the population.  Ok, and the US Dept of Justice violent crime stats for 2008-2018 have blacks committing 52% of the homicides and whites 45%. Blacks also committed 60% of the robberies.  So 14% of the population is committing over half of the murders and robberies, yet you're 3 times more likely to be shot dead by police if you are NOT black.
> 
> A blue on human problem, ok.  Blue on black, no.
> 
> ...



I don't know the reason why, but there definitely is select media coverage. Is it to divide America, or is it just for ratings? 

Watch this video and read this story. It's eerily similar to the Floyd murder, except the victim was a white male. Killed by the police in a very similar manner, and they even laugh while saying "I hope we didn't kill him". 

Yet almost nobody heard about this story. There wasn't national coverage. Charges against them were dropped, and they even got their jobs back. 

https://www.dallasnews.com/news/inv...veals-the-final-minutes-of-tony-timpa-s-life/


----------



## BRICKS (Jun 7, 2020)

I'd say divide America.  The television news  network with the highest ratings is also the stand alone network different from the other ones.  Which side throws out the race card far more often.  There's the answer to that question.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jun 7, 2020)

George Floyd??? 
Who's tht?
I pay no mind to any of this bullshit!
98%of all blacks killed are killed by another black!
I'm not a racist,
It is what it is!
 There's the Miss black America pagent,black history month,Black lives matter? But reverse the color to the title,then it's racist?
I'm not in favor of cops,
If you're wrong on a criminal level?
Then you pay the price! Live by the gun,die by the gun! Same thing for George whatever his name is!!


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 7, 2020)

Good video. Didnt think Id sit through the whole thing but I did. Lots of good points she knows her shit.
!S!


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 7, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/travis.manley.92/posts/1431869493684096


----------



## Solomc (Jun 8, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Because it doesn't fit the narrative of the agenda to divide America.  Look at the stats.  They do not support the assertion that blacks are singled out as a race by the cops.  In 2019 1004 people shot dead by police.  Of these, 223 were black, the rest white or "other".  But you say, blacks only represent 14% of the population.  Ok, and the US Dept of Justice violent crime stats for 2008-2018 have blacks committing 52% of the homicides and whites 45%. Blacks also committed 60% of the robberies.  So 14% of the population is committing over half of the murders and robberies, yet you're 3 times more likely to be shot dead by police if you are NOT black.
> 
> A blue on human problem, ok.  Blue on black, no.
> 
> ...



ding ding ding....we have a winner.


----------



## German89 (Jun 8, 2020)

https://banned.video/watch?id=5ed9b8452b2f240024f48316

Just watch the opening.. At least this guy is woke.  I wish he would spread the word.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 9, 2020)

I'll just leave this here...


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I'll just leave this here...



I usually like this guys perspective. Will watch. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jun 9, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> George Floyd???
> Who's tht?
> I pay no mind to any of this bullshit!
> 98%of all blacks killed are killed by another black!
> ...



Im not racist, but I hate progressive left-libatrds. Not a blip when this happens in Chicago:

https://chicago.suntimes.com/crime/...violence-murder-history-homicide-police-crime


----------



## Boytoy (Jun 10, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Because it doesn't fit the narrative of the agenda to divide America.  Look at the stats.  They do not support the assertion that blacks are singled out as a race by the cops.  In 2019 1004 people shot dead by police.  Of these, 223 were black, the rest white or "other".  But you say, blacks only represent 14% of the population.  Ok, and the US Dept of Justice violent crime stats for 2008-2018 have blacks committing 52% of the homicides and whites 45%. Blacks also committed 60% of the robberies.  So 14% of the population is committing over half of the murders and robberies, yet you're 3 times more likely to be shot dead by police if you are NOT black.
> 
> A blue on human problem, ok.  Blue on black, no.
> 
> ...



Agreed. Well said


----------

